# I love you Mitro!!!!!!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I was expecting a check from Mike for the the charity auction (Part Two) and not a early birthday bomb of mega proportions!!!!!
Mike,the cigars and the thought behind them humbles me to my core.He said I could share these at my birthday herf or consume them all by my self.(that would be very easy)I'll let the pictures tell the rest of the story


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow......a tat Black to boot! You are one lucky man!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Mike is an incredible brother, one I am proud to call friend. This is another example of why.

Happy Birthday Dave, congrats :bl


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice Dave....Enjoy and Happy Birthday :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave, love is a very strong word.....do you really mean that.....wait a minute. I just looked at the pics. OK, you can love him!

Mike, awesome bomb Brother! Made me smile real big!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1) Early Happy Birthday Dave! :bl

2) HOLY CRAP MIKE! Very nice package.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice job Mitro, awesome target too. :ss


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I love you too. :r Enjoy, my friend. You deserve them and then some. I wish I could be at the herf!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave:bl

Mike, next time you really need to send him something good!:dr:tu:tu:tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Happy Birthday Dave:bl
> 
> Mike, next time you really need to send him something good!:dr:tu:tu:tu


I know, Bob. <hangs head in shame> I can only send what I got. :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

mitro said:


> I know, Bob. <hangs head in shame> I can only send what I got. :ss


Wakakaka. You crazy nub:r


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd say enjoy, but I don't think that could be avoided...
:dr


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Happy B-day Dave. What a hit Mike. Awesome:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Whoa! Great carnage!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

very nice happenings between 2 outstanding individuals :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like its Happy Birthday to you.....:bl


Nice one Mitro...:ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome hit on a very deserving BOTL!! Happy Birthday Dave! :bl


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! I could learn to love Mitro too... :ss


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wow! I could learn to love Mitro too... :ss


Let me teach you. Saunter up behind him stealthily and with you mouth and nose just inches from the nape of his neck, slide out a little air...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit:tu:tu and Happy Birthday OLD GUY:ss:ss


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

mitro said:


> I love you too. :r Enjoy, my friend. You deserve them and then some. I wish I could be at the herf!


Wow, now that is a Great Gift..................Happy B'day:bl

"OK.....I LOVE YOU TOO MITRO!:bl
I'll PM my addy
Happy Holiday's :w


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy shit, man. You are a brutal bomber, Mike... that pepin lanceros collection is absurd.

:tu

Oh and Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome bomb/gift.

I say you smoke them all before your birthday and give us a review :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

That's a great gift/bomb!!! Happy Birthday Dave, all the best!!! :tu :bl :bl :tu

:ss


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy B-day, Dave.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats a fantastic hit. Great job.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn you Mitro! I was gonna bomb Dave back to the stone age for his birthday, but you have definitely raised the bar. Now I think I might have to take out a second mortgage on my house!:hn

Nice hit!:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, what a hit!!
Absolutely devastating!!
:tu


----------

